# Off-Grid Home on 46 Acres in PEI, Canada



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

> Nature lover's dream. This unique home is surrounded by 46 acres of woodland trails and clear streams near the scenic village of Cardigan, PEI. With many sources of alternate power, this house is "off the grid" though it does have telephone service. The stove, fridge and some lights utilize propane. Solar panels and a generator provide lighting and a pump supplies water to a gravity-fed fresh water system. An energy efficient wood stove supplies abundant heat. The house is fully insulated. A large screened porch includes a bathroom with a composting toilet. Outbuildings include a tool shed/storage building, a wood-fired sauna and an outhouse. There is sleeping and dining accommodation for at least 10 people.
> 
> We have lived in, improved and maintained this lovely woodland home every summer for 35 years. We want to pass it on to those who could appreciate it and continue to be inspired by its natural beauty, and the healthy, peaceful and sustainable environment it provides.
> 
> ...


$79,000 

http://peieast.com/

http://pei.kijiji.ca/c-real-estate-...at-on-Prince-Edward-Island-W0QQAdIdZ420338660

_Not my home. Not affiliated with the owners. Please follow links for contact information._


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice!

~ST


----------

